# please pray for my dad



## love the woods (Nov 27, 2011)

Please pray for my dad if you can. He has been in the hospital since Tuesday & underwent surgery Wednesday to try to remove some blockages in his leg to improve circulation to his foot that he's been having a lot of trouble w/ lately. We're hoping the surgery will help to avoid amputation of his toes & foot. Please keep him in your prayers as he is 72 & not in the best of health as it is. We're hoping that he'll at least be able to leave the hospital for a bit while he continues the rounds of antibiotics from home to help clear up the infection rather that sitting in a hospital bed for weeks. Please pray for a positive attitude & outcome from the doctors, nurses, and himself as well. Also, please pray for my mom as she has a lot of worries on her mind right now concerning the situation. Please ease her mind so that she can get some much needed rest as well.


----------



## CAL (Nov 27, 2011)

I am in!


----------



## Inthegarge (Nov 27, 2011)

Praying for God's healing and a positive outcome........................


----------



## Sargent (Nov 27, 2011)

Sent


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 28, 2011)

My Prayers are added.


----------



## rydert (Nov 28, 2011)

prayers sent for you and your family


----------



## dwhee87 (Nov 28, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## South Man (Nov 28, 2011)

praying!


----------



## speedcop (Nov 29, 2011)

prayers sent


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 12, 2011)

How's your Dad?


----------



## love the woods (Dec 13, 2011)

First of all thanks to everyone for the prayers for my family.The doctors let dad come home the week after thanksgiving.Dad goes back to the doctor on wendsday to hopefully set a date for just one toe removal. which is a answer to prayer that he is going to keep his foot.He is getting stronger every day, and is even able to walk around the house without help.just remember my family in your prayers that the surgery will go well, and dad will continue to improve.


----------



## tournament fisher (Dec 13, 2011)

praying that god will keep your dad in the palm of his hand and bring him back to good health in the very near future.


----------

